
Cats know their names – whether they care is another matter - okket
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01067-z
======
nbabitskiy
The very existence of this research puzzles me. When I got a cat, I named him
"kot" (a male cat in Russian), cause I thought he wouldn't remember it, so why
bother. But he learnt it in a week. I just made my own research, for the sake
of this comment: said "Petya", "Idi syuda, durak" and "kot", and sure enough,
after the third call he came, sat beside me, and is now watching the screen.

~~~
chewyland
Ohh that's cute. We have 2 Bulgarian Calico sisters and without a shadow of a
doubt, absolutely factually, they know their names.

I would bet a million Leva on that.

------
pickle-wizard
As a person owned by a cat I'm not surprised by this. I'll call his name and
he won't respond, but if I say "Do you want a snack"? He'll run to his bowl.

~~~
siruncledrew
My cat knows her name as well as some nicknames. Particularly any name that
has an "eee" sound in it gets her attention.

More interestingly, she has learned sound associations to the point of being
able to tell the difference between crinkling sounds of the treats bag vs.
crinkling of another bag that isn't treats.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Yeah their hearing is so incredibly acute. I had one who would sleep inside my
house while listening to ambient noise through a window. Occasionally he'd
perk up and ask to go outside. Then he'd walk over to some bush or leafy
patch, pounce once,and emerge with a critter in his mouth. The outside sounds
he listened to came in through a window and hallway, the path was not line of
sight.

------
AceyMan
Obligatory citation;

“Owners of dogs will have noticed that, if you provide them with food and
water and shelter and affection, they will think you are god. Whereas owners
of cats are compelled to realize that, if you provide them with food and water
and shelter and affection, they draw the conclusion that _they are gods_.”

—Christopher Hitchens (attributed by Goodreads)

(me: Certified Cat Whisperer)

~~~
krapp
"In ancient times cats were worshipped as gods; they have not forgotten this."
\-- Terry Pratchett

------
ergothus
It's not just their own...we have a cat that knows her own name, but she ALSO
knows the n as me of one of other cats and will vocslly complain if you call
for him while petting her.

It's quite hilarious - she doesn't respond to similar sounds that way, she
doesn't respond to his name in other circumstances, but DO NOT call for him
while she is expecting pets from you. (It technically happens whether you are
or are not petting her, so long as she wants you to pet her)

